# Can't make a decision on wrist guards!



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I looked at the level gloves and didn't buy them. The plate seemed to sit off my wrist because it is actually mounted in the glove. Didn't feel as safe/solid for me, may be fine, but that is why I didn't get them.

I did buy the Demon wrist guards and have been happy with them. Comfortable and fit under my gloves.
I don't always fall correctly and I try to fall with "angry fists" to prevent wrist leverage. I can't be to safe.

Being in Canada, not sure what you have access to but me and my kids use the Demon and ProTec. My boy that broke his wrist last year sports ProTec the kind that have a top and bottom solid guard. Hope that made sense.

GL

Mine:









One of my boys:


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

I have the same as Slyder. Good protection, but basically spreads the impact onto your forearm. If you fall hard enough this may shift the damage from a broken wrist to a broken (fore)arm. I fell pretty hard on my skateboard last year and my wrist was fine, but my forearm was sore for a couple of days. I would definitely recommended them, but don't become completely reckless, there are still consequences.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Reckless isn't really my thing, lol. I do want to progress a bit. I think I will just go with the Flexmeters. Expensive but probably the best out there, and I can use for mountain biking in the summer.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got the level half pipes and I love them. Then during the summer I put the wrist guard part in some Harbinger weight lifting gloves for use at the skatepark. If you look at the price of a good wrist guard and good goretex gloves my halfpipes weren't even that high priced.

I say this in every wrist guard thread but it is far better to have a broken arm then any type of real wrist injury. I speak from expirience. Bones heal in a few weeks. Wrists may never heal or require surgury and many weeks in a cast. My wrist dislocated last year and will still dislocate to this day with little effort. I would be looking at surgery and 2 months in a cast for a possible fix.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I got level halfpipes as well. I like em but i'd love to ride without wrist guards. Its just nicer to not have the bulk.
The halfpipes seem good, not super warm and I don't like the gauntlet-over jacket style. Its bulky and ugly. I actually managed to get my jacket over them today but it took some work.
They do work though.

I'm just gonna learn to fall instead.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

I own both flexmeters and a pair of level halfpipes. The flexmeters absolutely have better protection, but are pretty massive, the standalone wristguards actually blew out a couple pairs of hestra gloves that I had, but worked pretty well with some dakine titans that I sized up with (usually medium in gloves, wore a large with the flexmeters.)

The flexmeter gloves that are available in the US are... frankly pretty trashy. Still great protection, but the gloves are not breathable in the slightest, and are only sort of waterproof. I still use them on days where there's no precipitation, but I still sweat into them and they end up soaked by the end of the day regardless.

Level, on the other hand, makes fantastic gloves, I absolutely love the build quality on the halfpipes, and they have every feature you could possibly want on a glove. The downside of course is that the protection just isn't as good as the flexmeters. They're still superior to most of the shorter standalone wristguards, but they work by a different mechanic so they don't actually feel quite as protective. The wristguard itself is very inobtrusive, I barely even notice it's there, especially compared to flexmeters, but even compared to other small wristguards they're very, very small.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

There's no doubt the level gloves work as advertised. They don't 'feel' like they are as solid as other rigid wrist guards... that makes sense, as they work on a different flexible tech


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Yea the bulk of protection can get annoying, but it's mainly for learning stuff I haven't done before. Well amazingly my order has reappeared in Canada so I will end up with the REDs after all. I will report on how they work and if I end up with a broken arm :laugh:


----------

